# DIY Fishing cart ideas



## keller625 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, first time posting. I was wondering if anyone has ever build a fishing cart (like the aluminum ones) out of wood? I have some big wheels and axle off of a dolly, and was wanting to build a cart to put my cooler on and mount some rod holders to. 

can anyone post some pictures of homemade carts/ cooler customization to help me design my cart?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I actually have one that I use everytime on the pier or wherever. I built it all completely by myself, and it completely collapses and stores into the trunk of my car! 

I don't have pics at the moment but text me and I"ll send you some. 850-368-1786.

It has 4 walls to it so its basically like a big basket. It holds everything. cooler, live bait bucket, extra jackets, food, etc, and even has rod holder on it!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Wood is heavy. Try using aluminum or PVC. Had a wooden cart once, and it sucked in the sand. Plus a PITA to load and unload. And welcome to the Forum!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I had a huge igloo that I used for years that I put wheels with rod holders on it. IT worked great. I had a milk crate in it that I used to help seperate items. I used it when I fished the pier.

Now I am to lazy. I use a back pack and two rods. I C&R or give fish away.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

*another way...*

Im about to start building a cart mounted on a kids aluminum electric powered scooter so I can ride my cooler down the pier when there arent a lot of people. Saw a guy on a powerplant cooling lake in IL using one. Have to find a scooter with a 200lb capacity though.


----------

